# tracking a deer



## triwithzinger (Jul 2, 2008)

I was just talking to some of my students about how deer run after being shot and the one common denominator for shots that didn't immediately drop the deer (such as a neck/spine shot) was that the deer always seems to run in an arc before dropping.

For example, the deer I shot this year with a bow was hit in the kidney. He immediatly turned and ran north, but then curved off to the east, then continued that curve until he was running south and ulimately dropped after running about 300 yards. I've noticed the same with deer I've lung or heart shot with my rifle.

Would any of you know why this is? And if it's true that they always turn a certian direction, would it help in tracking a deer that maybe didn't leave a good blood trail? Or does it only happen to deer that are mortaly wounded in which case tracking is easy anyway? Any thoughts or observations?


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

That's common that deer tend to circle. It all depends on the cover, terrain, shot placement, and a few other factors.

I've noticed a lot that deer tend to run towards water when it's present. They also tend to run back to their bedding area knowing that they just came from there and it's relatively safe.

Deer are also like diver ducks in a way, they tend to go towards dense cover to hide themselves while they parish. A gut shot deer can run for miles before bedding down, but a one lung hit animal may only go a couple hundred yards before laying down. It's hard to say that they all act the same because there's way to many variables that play in their behavior.

Good question though...


----------



## BirdHunter5 (Jan 9, 2009)

One of my neighbors shot one in the upper back a bit to high. the deer did the exact same thing.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I'm not sure it has anything to do with being wounded. Often when spooked a deer will do the same thing. It may be more of a general escape response.


----------



## bowinchester (Aug 31, 2008)

My thought has always been they are trying to get back where the came from. After the shot they run the direction they are facing because it is the quickest means of getting out of there, but then they want to get back to were the feel it is safe.


----------

